# Acupuncture and Homeopathy?



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Has anyone had any acupuncture and homeopathy while they were going through tx? We have been recommended a acupuncturist, and he has also suggested homeopathy but I havent heard of that being used as well??

Im going to post in the complementary thread, but I just wanted to ask you girls first.

Thanks
Kate 
xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Got no personals to report on either of these,
I was interested in the accupunture and have been reccommended to specilaist to its good if ur in a lot of stress so i have heard,sum pl go for accupunture as they say it cud boost ur chances of success but me personally believe in if its going to happen it will,i have always says its down to luck,with or without accupunture etc,down to ur choice at the end of the day goodluck.

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats why I am going, purely for the side effects, Im not the calmest of people normally so god help anyone who crosses me when Im on the drugs!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kate

I was a bit sceptical about accu but I went ahead and used it on the cycle,its really helped me with stress and I do believe it helped with my response to stimms and lining and egg quality.

I say if you can afford it go for it!!! I dont regret it at all

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im sold now, thanks hun!

Hopefully get my first appointment week after next, anything that might help cant be bad eh!

Kate
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Too right hun.I figured if I didnt like it I could always stop going.No need though,good luck with it hun,keep me posted

Kelly x


----------

